# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Сolor grunge textures

## nhilangdinh

[download][/download]


```
http://uploading.com/files/133dcbd6/d_719-color_grunge_textures.rar/
```



```
http://letitbit.net/download/3697.300cfcb68d7731fb3242802c8/d_719_color_grunge_textures.rar.html
```

[CODE]http://depositfiles.com/files/et8fylgm2

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/359182625/d_717-Leathe_rTexture.rar
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=12067

----------

